# is this schwinn to small me



## hotrod62 (Apr 10, 2012)

i ran across this picture of this nice Schwinn bicycle but it looks to me like it just don't fit the the rider ?:o


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 10, 2012)

Huh? I don't understand....you're saying there's a bike in that photo?????!?!!!?


----------



## 66sprint (Apr 10, 2012)

uniblab said:


> huh? I don't understand....you're saying there's a bike in that photo?????!?!!!?




what bike????????????


----------



## azcottonpicker (Apr 11, 2012)

*What the hay!!!*

Thats my girlfriend!!...


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 11, 2012)

azcottonpicker said:


> Thats my girlfriend!!...




And then you rolled off the bed and woke up....dang, just dreamin' once AGAIN


----------



## how (Apr 12, 2012)

If you decide to part it out,,I ll take the seat.


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 12, 2012)

Yeah, and I'll take the headlightS


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 12, 2012)

*Ingaz and Frank Just highfived Al Fritz!*

If The old Schwinn Company was still in business, That would be the perfect advertisement! Beautiful curves, all the right accessories, Fun and exciting, heart pounding,sporty and a thrill to ride! Oh  and the bike looks fun too!


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 12, 2012)

But don't forget the old adage: If it has boobs or moving parts, eventually it's gonna give you trouble.


----------



## azcottonpicker (Apr 15, 2012)

*Dreamin'*

Nice to it lasted..Ok heres my girl....





Uniblab said:


> And then you rolled off the bed and woke up....dang, just dreamin' once AGAIN


----------



## Uniblab (Apr 15, 2012)

How can someone ride a bike in a pot field?


----------



## snickle (Apr 15, 2012)

A Schwinn calendar with hot chicks would be nice.


----------



## ABC Services (Apr 15, 2012)

*ok then*

looks like a good place to post this pic


----------



## azcottonpicker (Apr 15, 2012)

*Nice set of Apples*

where's the Krates???






ABC Services said:


> looks like a good place to post this pic


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Apr 15, 2012)

I liked the shot in the pot field... If you like fixies there's always :
http://www.thefixfixfix.com/fix
Cute girls, neat bikes, and only the occasional stripper posing with a bike that isn't theirs.


----------



## Stingman (Apr 19, 2012)

Hubba Hubba!


----------



## how (Apr 20, 2012)

The first post ,,is actually the actress Heather Grahm,,,she is a stunner for sure


----------

